#ubuntu-ph 2011-04-25
<RaymondX> test
<RaymondX> trdting
<RaymondX> testing
<zakame> zzz
#ubuntu-ph 2011-04-26
<RaymondX> anyone here?
<zakame> lol
<epal> hey rstacruz :D
<rstacruz> yo epal!
<epal> hehe la lang.. astig ung demo nung sparkup :D
<rstacruz> hehe thanks
<rstacruz> :D
#ubuntu-ph 2011-04-27
<onats> ayo
<billy_> ganito ba talaga ka tahimik dito?
<onats> billy
<onats> whats up
<onats> ganito ata talaga ka tahimik dito
<billy_> onats: bago lang ako dito eh...
<onats> hey man
<billy_> matagal ka na bang gumagamit ng linux?
<onats> pwede na
<pepesmith> hindi naman
<onats> tagal tagal na rin siguro, can't remember exactly the year i started. 
<onats> 06/07 ata
<onats> pepe smith, at work?
<pepesmith> yeah onats 
<pepesmith> at work
<onats> saan office ng racknine
<pepesmith> teka
<onats> any other pinoy channels in freenode?
<zakame> ah, finally back home from daet...
<pepesmith> wb zak
<pepesmith> :D
<Tyrone> burp!
#ubuntu-ph 2011-04-28
<pepesmith> !spin
<buti6i> pepesmith: Error: "spin" is not a valid command.
<XChats> release na ba yung 11.04?
<XChats> officialy?
<rEnr3n> di pa po
<rEnr3n> #ubuntu-release-party
<jepong> sabi ko na may release party sa irc eh!
<jepong> wooot!
<pepesmith> woot
<pepesmith> din
<tyrone> hello
#ubuntu-ph 2011-04-29
<superproxy_> may nakainstall na sa inyo ng natty?
<superproxy_> success ba?
<dmartinng> hello po :D
#ubuntu-ph 2011-05-01
<Secluded1> hello anyone?
<Secluded1> sino naka 11.04 na jan?
#ubuntu-ph 2012-04-23
<yowmamasita> hello!
<zakame> hi hi
* zakame changed the topic of #ubuntu-ph to: http://ph.ubuntuforums.org | https://launchpad.net/~loco-philippine-team | http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ph | Precise Pangolin Release Party on Friday: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/loco-philippine-team/1737/detail/
<yowmamasita> hello :)
<zakame> hehehe 
<yowmamasita> would really like to attend the release party
<yowmamasita> but SW Manila coincides :S
<zakame> startup weekend?
#ubuntu-ph 2012-04-24
<epal> hi! tanung ko lang mga sir, anu usually mode ng bash nio? ung emacs or vi?
<zakame> hmm?
<zakame> what do you mean?
<epal> pag mag "set -o" may options for emacs or vi. hehe parang iba2 kasi ung shortcut depende sa mode
<zakame> ah
<zakame> I just have it at default (emacs-style)
<epal> ah, same. thx! was wondering lang if mas maganda ba mag vi mode since vim din naman gamit ko instead of emacs
<zakame> hehehe
<zakame> you can try it on a terminal
<zakame> just do 'set -o vi'
<zakame> just did that now
<epal> yep. sige ty. stick to emacs mode lang ko siguro since you mentioned yun ung default 
<zakame> use ESC to get command mode
<zakame> and i to get back to insert mode
<epal> yep, parang wala nga lang info if anong mode ka noh?
<zakame> yeah
<mmer> guys
<mmer> :D
<bobJabba> Question again: what's your preferred client that works with Identi.ca AND Twitter?
<bobJabba> Uh, and hello :D
<epal> ung hotot parang ok din i think. not sure if supported ung identi.ca.. ung twitter lang na web ui gamit koh lately xD
<epal> or twidge hehe
<bobJabba> Sige, check ko nga yung 2 na yan. Thanks :D
<bobJabba> By the way, would you guys know kung gagana ang Choqok sa Gnome? Im using Lucid. From their website lsinasabi nila pang-KDE daw...
<bobJabba> Hotot = doesn't support multiple accounts :/
<bobJabba> g'night
#ubuntu-ph 2012-04-25
<zakame> hi hi
<Terminus_> heya zakame.
<Terminus_> you're up late. hehe
<zakame> hehe
<Terminus_> let me guess. you watched avengers? =)
<zakame> no not yet
<zakame> we'll watch on the weekend
<Terminus_> oh... thought that was why you just logged on.
<zakame> lol
<Terminus_> (=
 * zakame reads up on mail client setups once more
<zakame> should I go gnus again, or mutt this time around?
<epal> ano poh ung gnus? email client then? hehe
<Terminus_> zakame: offlineimap is pretty useful with mutt.
<zakame> epal: yep, part of emacs
<zakame> Terminus_: yeah, I used that too for gnus syncing way back, as sachac did
<Terminus_> these days i just use thunderbird. hehe
<zakame> hehe
<zakame> I use that on the laptop at work, currently I'm setting up my old personal laptop
<Terminus_> gotta use the stuff i support. otherwise, i'd be randomly clicking on stuff. =D
<zakame> hehe
<epal> nakow.. "then" pala sabi ko haha "din" sana xD
<epal> same din dito :D id prefer yung may gui instead of console based esp pag may mga keyboard shortcuts. xD
<epal> pero mostly i use console based apps like mpd + ncmpcpp, irssi, screen, bc din haha
<zakame> hehe
<epal> emacs tlga, pang os xD may email client pala :D
<zakame> yep
<zakame> it has email, IRC, IM (via bitlbee)
<epal> astig :D kulang nlng siguro browser and office :D
#ubuntu-ph 2012-04-26
<Mark`> hello?
<zakame> hi hi
<zakame> hi hi
* zakame changed the topic of #ubuntu-ph to: http://ph.ubuntuforums.org | https://launchpad.net/~loco-philippine-team | http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ph | Precise Pangolin Released! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes | Release Party! http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/loco-philippine-team/1737/detail/
#ubuntu-ph 2012-04-27
<bobJabba> Hi all. Done upgrading? :D
<bobJabba> Walang sumasagot... mukhang busy sa pag-upgrade. Hehe :P
<Terminus> bobJabba: still mirroring here. =D
 * bobJabba apir kay Terminus 
<Terminus> the scheduled mirror update just kicked in 50 minutes ago. this is gonna take a while...
<bobJabba> Go go go! Suportahan ta ka :D But I gtg. Talk to you guys later... or rather, lurk with you guys later :P
<zakame> kidsodateless: yo
<bobJabba> Hey hey
#ubuntu-ph 2012-04-28
<bobJabba> @ubuntu/member/zakame... pano yan? :D
<zakame> bobJabba: you get that if you become actively involved enough in Ubuntu to join the membership: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<zeroseven0183> Good morning! How was the party last night?
<bobJabba> zakame: super late reply. Thanks for the info :) Will check out that page.
<zakame> np
#ubuntu-ph 2012-04-29
<pepesmith> wet
<pepesmith> slippery when wet
<pepesmith> purserj, 
<wet> D:
<pepesmith> purserj, hows life there in australia?
<pepesmith> zakame, 
<pepesmith> oy gising
<zakame> ?
<pepesmith> good morning
<zakame> sup
<pepesmith> wala pala dito sa padre
<SamhainXIII> Hello?
<zakame> hi
<Terminus_> morning. =)
#ubuntu-ph 2013-04-22
 * DeathKane yawns.
#ubuntu-ph 2013-04-23
<jmibanez> it's been a long time.
<jmibanez> anyone here?
#ubuntu-ph 2013-04-26
 * DeathKane yawns.
<Savannah> Hello help! Pano magparun ng weroam pldt?
<epal> wala nang release party? hehe
#ubuntu-ph 2013-04-27
* zakame changed the topic of #ubuntu-ph to: http://ph.ubuntuforums.org | https://launchpad.net/~loco-philippine-team | http://lists.ubuntu.com/amilman/listinfo/ubuntu-ph | Raring Ringtail Released! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes
<zakame> sup
#ubuntu-ph 2014-04-24
<scriptwarlock> ping 
#ubuntu-ph 2014-04-26
<tobalski> cris here
<tobalski> new sa ubuntu
<tobalski> :)
<tobalski> anong mas ok PFSENSE or CLEAROS?
<tobalski> :)
#ubuntu-ph 2016-04-29
<izdubar> Organising FOSS events for PH upcoming. Hoping to get more folks involved
<izdubar> Bahala na si Penguin :D
#ubuntu-ph 2018-04-26
<xcraft> Hi, just want to inquire about the exact time Ubuntu 18.04 will be released? 
